# App won't work network issues



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

Hello I'm Marcus and I live in Atlanta. I wanted to find out if anyone else is having the app say that you having network issues. I haven't been able to drive at all because of this issue and it sucks cause it's a really busy weekend with the shaky knee festival going on its pissing me off I'm putting a image up of it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

did you try moving your vehicle to an area of better coverage?


----------



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> did you try moving your vehicle to an area of better coverage?


It's not the coverage I have full 4g LTE bars everything else works on my phone Web browser, facebook, even the uber pax app works the only thing that doesn't work is the uber partner app. I email uber "witch took forever" and here's what they said.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> It's not the coverage I have full 4g LTE bars everything else works on my phone Web browser, facebook, even the uber pax app works the only thing that doesn't work is the uber partner app. I email uber "witch took forever" and here's what they said.
> View attachment 7205
> View attachment 7205


POST # 3 /Lamacus Lewis: Unfortu-
nately Yours is among
the Umpteen Identical Problems surfac-
ing throughout the U.S. Have You visi-
ted Your Local or Atlanta's Office?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> It's not the coverage I have full 4g LTE bars everything else works on my phone Web browser, facebook, even the uber pax app works the only thing that doesn't work is the uber partner app. I email uber "witch took forever" and here's what they said.
> View attachment 7205
> View attachment 7205


POST # 3 /Lamacus Lewis : Bison
hastens to Remind You
that After TWO Notable Members
come to Your Assistance, it would be
COURTEOUS to let us know how
things Worked Out! What happened?

Please respond ASAP.
IT'S BEEN 17 DAYS ALREADY!


----------

